# loomis xpeditor



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

anyone have recent experience regarding turn around time for loomis rod replacements using the xpeditor service?


----------



## garfish (Aug 22, 2015)

I put in a claim five months ago and was charged the xpeditor fee at that time.
I received the rod yesterday. Supply chain issues like everyone else. Better
late than never I suppose.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I can't really say as I'm still waiting, but was told it would be at least 7 months.


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow, that's much longer than I expected. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I submitted an expeditor claim in October 2021 and received the rod February 2022


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Which Loomis rods are ya'll breaking or having trouble with?


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

October 10, received 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Snagly (Dec 17, 2019)

This thread makes for depressing reading. Glad I have a backup as my Xpeditor claim was approved in early February and I was hoping for an early April replacement. Hah!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

From what I was told back in November/December time frame is that Loomis/Shimano are concentrating on building gear&spin fishing rods over fly stuff. Having said that, it’s pretty disappointing that they are back burnering warranty replacement rods. I don’t think that would have been the case back in the day when Gary owned the outfit.

I had my first opportunity to fly fish for tarpon earlier this month and wanted to take two NRX+ 12 weights. After weeks of looking I was only able to locate one, four piece and one two piece. I passed on the two piece.


----------



## culligan (May 5, 2016)

They are building as scheduled , not choosing to sell rods over warranty stuff whatsoever. Some expeditors come in 3 days , others up to a year. Sometimes ive seen expeditors come well before a placed order for a dealer no matter the price point. Demand tripled during Covid times just when new models were getting released. You break a rod get in line. You order a rod get in line. Your time will come. Gary hasn't been with Loomis since the millennium. Too many people on this planet to keep up.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Does anyone know what the policy is for a used NRX+? Bought one assuming I could just use the Xpeditor program if the rod broke and it seems that is not the case anymore.


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

brokeoff said:


> Does anyone know what the policy is for a used NRX+? Bought one assuming I could just use the Xpeditor program if the rod broke and it seems that is not the case anymore.


For the original owner. Proof of purchase from retailer where purchased, they don't always check but they are supposed to.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Update: I recently received my replacement rod from GL. As mentioned above I had been told it would be at least 7 months, but it ended up taking (only) about 3 months. Hardly "expedient", but not bad given the current state of the industry and perhaps most important based on what others posted above the timeline does seem to be shortening.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Not Loomis, but I a broke Winston B2mx 12w last month and from start to finish was 3 weeks. Outstanding service for what is going on right now.


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

Got mine back last week. All in all about 8 weeks


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

As I had posted above, earlier this year I received a replacement NRX+ through the Expeditor program. Well, on my first outing with it, before I had even cast it, the cork was damaged beyond repair because the guide didn't securely store the rods in the skiff. So another Expeditor claim (and more $). To my pleasant surprise, I received my replacement for the replacement 5 weeks to the day after submitting the claim. Certainly seems like G Loomis is making good progress on clearing the backlog.


----------



## Snagly (Dec 17, 2019)

My claim went in in early Feb and almost five months later, I'm still waiting.


----------



## golfnfish (8 mo ago)

I own 2 trout size Asquiths. No need for the service yet but I hate to hear it is taking so long to receive a replacement. Hopefully they will catch up on the backlog.


----------



## djfishes1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Paid last November...still waiting


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

My NRX 8wt was replaced with a new NRX + within three weeks which was great. Still waiting on spin rod e6x which I guess they stopped making so replacement will be the GLX. Overall really happy with the service and warranty.


----------



## Wpatrick387 (Sep 10, 2019)

Omar said:


> My NRX 8wt was replaced with a new NRX + within three weeks which was great. Still waiting on spin rod e6x which I guess they stopped making so replacement will be the GLX. Overall really happy with the service and warranty.


did they give you an option to repair the original nrx?


----------



## Snagly (Dec 17, 2019)

Thought I'd add a postscript to my Xpeditor story. Three weeks, I called to check on the progress re my replacement rod (claim approved in early Feb, so five months) and they said, "We're shipping your rod tomorrow." I was ecstatic, but the rod didn't arrive. Two days ago, I called them to ask what happened and they said, "Oh, your rod's backordered and we'll send it in Sep or Oct." _Dang._ Today, the rod arrived. Go figure.

Another illustration of the slack in the system popped up when I looked at the return instructions. In the past, you shipped the broken rod back to them in the same cardboard tube your replacement came in, using the pre-addressed label and UPS. Simple, right? _Unless you're the Loomis repair site and you're getting a sh#tload of broken rods you have no use for other than to authenticate the customer's claim that their rod broke._ The revised instructions made sense: cut (!) the butt section twice and send us the 4" bit with the rod label and specs on it. That'll provide proof that you're not scamming them out of a new rod and puts the broken rod disposal burden on the customer (and probably saves on UPS costs). Except the instruction sheet with my new rod was the same as the last time (2 years ago): "Send us the complete broken rod within 30 days or we'll charge your credit card $900 for the new rod we just shipped you." 

I'll send back the little rod segment (the rest of the rod went into the dumpster six months ago) and hope for the best . . . .


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Snagly said:


> Another illustration of the slack in the system popped up when I looked at the return instructions.


Yeah, the email instructions and the printed instructions are quite different. In addition to the whole rod vs label thing, the printed instructions say to drop it off at Fed Ex even though a UPS label is provided. I ended up returning the whole rod, figured it was better to send too much than too little.

One other thing. Make sure you keep something with your return tracking # and then print out a copy of the delivery confirmation from UPS' website. Shortly before the 30-day return period expired I received an email that my credit card was about to be charged for the full price of my replacement rod even though GL had received the damaged rod back about 3 weeks earlier. So was glad I kept proof of delivery.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Replacement rod came in last week


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

Wpatrick387 said:


> did they give you an option to repair the original nrx?


No. It was broken in two places. I guess they don’t have the blanks anymore.


----------



## Wpatrick387 (Sep 10, 2019)

Omar said:


> No. It was broken in two places. I guess they don’t have the blanks anymore.


Oh no! I was afraid this would happen sooner or later.
thanks for the heads up


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

Tried to do an Xpeditor claim recently for a broken Pro4X ShortStix rod. I got an email about my claim stating, “It appears that the rod you are trying to replace is no longer in production. We still want to offer you a replacement but this replacement will be any rod of your choice for a value up to ($400). ……. Please keep in mind that if you choose a rod above the value listed earlier then the difference will be added to the Xpeditor fee.” They also said the fee was $150, not the $100 it was when I purchased the rod. I was like WTF just happened? I was expecting a replacement rod in 2 days per Xpeditor and now they are offering me essentially $250 off a new rod. I asked what fly rods they have where I don’t have to pay anything above the Xpeditor fee and they gave me the answer of, “You can choose any rod you want and it will not cost more than Xpeditor fee as long as it is within the value previously given”. Just an FYI for those interested.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

SkiffsDoWha said:


> “It appears that the rod you are trying to replace is no longer in production. We still want to offer you a replacement but this replacement will be any rod of your choice for a value up to ($400). ……. Please keep in mind that if you choose a rod above the value listed earlier then the difference will be added to the Xpeditor fee.”


You might call G Loomis/Shimano and mention to them that the above is inconsistent with their stated Expeditor program policy on their website, which says that a discontinued rod will be replaced with the closest like model. I suppose the meaning of "like model" is debatable--is it closest in price point? or closest in length and weight (and of course the Short Stix was rather unique)?--but without recalling the Short Stix's specific price point I would think you should get an IMX Pro. You might even push for the NRX+ Swim Fly as it's 8'8". They don't even offer a fly rod for below $400 (IMX Pro begins at $550 I believe) and so the email offer is rather hollow. Perhaps the customer service person thought the SS was a conventional rod such that there are choices for sub-$400? Anyways, I would push for a replacement rod at no cost beyond the $150 fee. Good luck!


----------



## OrFish (5 mo ago)

I've sent two Sages in for repair and they took about 4 months- for comparison


----------



## Snagly (Dec 17, 2019)

One final note. Shimano America Corp (G Loomis' owner) sent me an email headed "Thank you for your payment" back in February when I submitted my original Xpeditor claim, quoting $130 as the price. Then when my August credit card bill arrived, saw a fresh charge for $143. I called Shimano and learned that the $130 was never actually charged to my card. Only when they shipped the replacement rod (and knew the shipping costs?) did they charge my card. So there wasn't a double charge.

Also, it's OK to send back the cut-out rod identifier section from the butt versus the entire rod.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Snagly said:


> Shimano America Corp (G Loomis' owner) sent me an email headed "Thank you for your payment" back in February when I submitted my original Xpeditor claim, quoting $130 as the price. Then when my August credit card bill arrived, saw a fresh charge for $143. I called Shimano and learned that the $130 was never actually charged to my card. Only when they shipped the replacement rod (and knew the shipping costs?) did they charge my card. So there wasn't a double charge.


I had the same experience. Thought I had been double charged, but then discovered that despite that original email there was no credit card charge initially, just when the replacement shipped. Confusing (like various aspects of the instructions), but all worked out in the end


----------

